# my 1998 Polo 6n -> 6n2 conversion ;)



## RoGEK (Jun 16, 2004)

*my 1998 Polo 6n -> 6n2 GTi conversion *

a few pix for you guys from the other side of the ocean








before:
























bought a donor ( 6n2 gti my 2000 )
















in the during conversion
















1 broken engine 








this looks better:








and after:
























yes, it's true:


















original 1.6 8v 75bhp
now, 1.6 16v gti 125bhp, central locking, abs/eds, climatronic, side airbags etc etc etc
_Modified by RoGEK at 12:02 AM 10-28-2006_


_Modified by RoGEK at 12:02 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Such a hot conversion! Looks even better irl!


----------



## Alexei (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

cool...my favorite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif picture is the one with beer bottles


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

Sweet car, that Polo!


----------



## gtiturbo85 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (CivicMinded)*

Polo kicks arse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (CivicMinded)*









I'd hustle for that badge








This thread rocks anyways








Nice job man and welcome to the Tex.


----------



## RoGEK (Jun 16, 2004)

that badge is very hard to get..
even here in holland
its an original 6n GTi badge 
in germany there are also 6n gti's 120bhp my 1999
searched my arse off for it.. but found one








atm i'm busy with split rimms bbs rm's
little sneak peek:
















still 6.5j wide and the tyres will be 165/50r15 bridgestones...


----------



## DanCReed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (gtiturbo85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiturbo85* »_Polo kicks arse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now if we got this in the USA it would kick _ass_









Polo's are really nice they defintely are more inline with what VW stands for compared to the MK5 Golf...
I especially like the previousl generation of the Polo shown here...looks a bit like a mini A3 Golf.


----------



## RoGEK (Jun 16, 2004)

there are no polo 6n or 6n2's in usa??


----------



## DanCReed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (RoGEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoGEK* »_there are no polo 6n or 6n2's in usa??










No only that there have NEVER been any VW Polos officially imported by VWoA for regular sale...


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (DanCReed)*

I like.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

